# Strange cut on pinkie head



## toffeeca (Jun 13, 2010)

Today when checking on the mice I noticed that one of the pinkies had a cut on its head. I don't know what caused it or if it will be harmful. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

She's probably been bitten by her mom, accidentally (such as when cleaning her). It should heal just fine. Babies are extremely resilient when it comes to things like that.


----------



## toffeeca (Jun 13, 2010)

Ok, thank you Jack!


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

You're very welcome! I just had a baby who got bitten on her rump and now she's two weeks old and you'd never know it!


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

if there is more than one doe in the cage a tug of war can happen when a doe wants a seperate nest with all of the babies in and the other also wants the same.


----------

